# Chateau D'ah, Belgium - September 2014



## Dugie (Oct 29, 2014)

*Château D'ah, Belgium*
_Visited with:_ PG UE, Carl Hartley, Nick Whitworth and Scott Chadwick.
_Visit date:_ September 2014

*Please Note:* Entry is always through an open access point and not by forcing our way in….. We are explorers, not vandals.

*History*
I cannot find any history on this Château I am afraid. If anyone reading the report has any information please feel free to leave a comment.

*My Visit*
Château D’ah, I am going to see D’ah at last I was thinking to myself as we were getting closer to the location. I was thinking this because the first EU report I ever read was on Chateau D’ah and to be finally visiting it for myself was a great feeling.

When we arrived we pulled up right in front of the Château and within a few minutes we all had our camera gear on our backs and we was off. We decided not to use the front gate due to houses being only 10 metres from the entrance so we found a quieter entry point.

After a short walk we was inside, my first impression was that D’ah had definitely seen better days, mother nature was slowly but surely winning. 

The first Image I took was of the main entrance hall. If you look at the right hand side of this photo you will see a painting of a Château on the wall, the Château painted is Château D’ah.







After taking the first photo I looked up and just had to take this next shot.






I took a quick look around the ground floor rooms but they were not in the best condition so I only took one photo of the side rooms on this level, here it is.






As I turned to leave the room the following view appeared. This time you can see the painting of Château D’ah on the left of the doors.






So it was time to head up a level, however, before heading up I took a closer shot of the stairs.






So what will the next floor have to offer me? Unfortunately not to much, again the rooms were nothing special so I only took two shots on this level and again, yes you guessed it, stairs!

I really liked the way the light was streaming in through the small round window.






The next photo is my favourite from all the photos I took at D’ah, it was taken halfway up the stairs stood in front of the small round window looking back down to floor 2. 






Ok floor 3, please give me something different I beg of you….. I went into the room on the left first and I was greeted with a stripped out room with support beams on show so that was a bust. As I exited the room for the room on the right of the landing the following image caught my eye, I liked the textures and patterns so I took the shot.






Now this room was nothing special, however, it was better than most of the previous rooms at this location. From the look of it I think this would have been the master bedroom. I say that due to the full width wood cupboards that this room has. I nicknamed them the D’ah Guestbook because previous explorers have signed their names on the wood with brick dust. I added my name to list and then took a couple of photos.

[









After taking the images of the master bedroom I decided now might be a good time to see how the lads were getting on.

When I got back downstairs most of the group was finishing up so I decided to head out of the back door for a few externals whilst waiting, as I walked out there was a local resident picking what I would guess was blackberries about 15 metres in front of me. I slowly stepped back into the Château and made the lads aware that he was outside.

10 minutes later the group was ready to leave, I put all of my gear away apart from my camera as I wanted to grab an external from the front as we left.






*More images available on flickr*
The images above are just a small selection of the images I have edited. I will be adding lots more photos of Château D'ah on my Flickr page which can be found here, https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*Final thoughts*
Overall I would have to be honest and say that I found Château D’ah a little disappointing. Don’t get me wrong when I say that as I am glad that I have managed to visit here but I just feel that I was a few years too late. If it was not for the stairs then D’ah would have been a total bust for me.

To read more location reports of the places we visited on the tour please click here, http://www.alanduggan-photography.co.uk/tag/toursep2014/

Thanks for reading,

Dugie


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 29, 2014)

Stunning. Just Stunning.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 29, 2014)

Incredible! Thank you for sharing....


----------



## brickworx (Oct 29, 2014)

Wonderful.....nice photos as ever.


----------



## Dugie (Oct 29, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Stunning. Just Stunning.





HughieD said:


> Incredible! Thank you for sharing....





brickworx said:


> Wonderful.....nice photos as ever.



Thanks fellas, I really appreciate the comments. It was a bit of a nightmare editing these with the dim lights and dark rich colours.

Dugie.


----------



## decker (Oct 29, 2014)

Love the murals and staircase, shame it's been abandoned..just lovely..


----------



## enriq88 (Oct 29, 2014)

Awesome, congrats!


----------



## Dugie (Oct 30, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Stunning. Just Stunning.





HughieD said:


> Incredible! Thank you for sharing....





brickworx said:


> Wonderful.....nice photos as ever.



Thanks fellas, I really appreciate the comments. It was a bit of a nightmare editing these with the dim lights and dark rich colours.



decker said:


> Love the murals and staircase, shame it's been abandoned..just lovely..





enriq88 said:


> Awesome, congrats!



Cheers fellas 

Dugie


----------

